#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Jaw crushers are often used as primary crushers

## evasbm

Jaw crushers are often used as primary crushers and are perhaps the most popular crusher worldwide. These compressive crushers are suitable for most any type of material.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

In this type of crusher, reduction takes place between a stationary jaw plate and a moving jaw plate. The moving jaw plate is mounted on the pitman, which is given a reciprocating motion. Crushing takes place when the pitman moves toward the stationary jaw, compressing the material.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

There are two main types of jaw crushers - single toggle and double toggle.

McLanahan produces single toggle jaw crushers, which feature a pitman mounted on an eccentric shaft at the top. At the bottom of the assembly, the pitman is held in position by a toggle plate. The combination of eccentric motion at the top and rocking motion at the bottom provides a positive downward thrust throughout the crushing chamber.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Single toggle jaw crushers have better feed acceptance capability than the corresponding double toggle crushers. Jaw crushers are reliable, robust machines, offering a 6:1 reduction ratio in most applications, and will accommodate hard, abrasive materials.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Jaw crushers are often used as primary crushers

----------

